

What fasting taught me about energy management - krmmalik
http://krmmalik.posterous.com/what-fasting-taught-me-about-energy-managemen

======
wccrawford
Short version: He went through a lot of prep, but in the end what mattered
most was the quality of his sleep. (As opposed to quantity of sleep and eating
habits.)

I'm not quite sure I believe it matters more than eating well enough, but good
sleep can make a huge difference in your life.

